# Arbuckle Creek



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Looking for info on this creek, anyone know it well? Are there any places to camp along it beside at the N end? How's the fishing? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I would recommend going there and finding out....


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I would recommend going there and finding out....


That's the plan but would like to know if it's possible to camp somewhere along the way.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

There are two camps on the lake a few miles from the mouth.


----------

